# Need pictures!



## Pandapop (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm looking for some specific pictures of mouse colors to help me identify my mice, and they don't have to be show quality (I don't breed for show quality, so my mice are never perfectly colored).

If anyone can help, I need pictures of:

Chocolate self & kits
Mock Chocolate self & kits
Coffee self & kits
Dove self
Fawn kits 
Lilac self
Red kits (non-sooty)
Silver self & kits
Sable kits
Lilac Sable & kits
Blue Sable & kits
Chocolate Sable & kits
Argente Creme (Cream) kits
Blue Agouti kits
Lilac Agouti/Lynx & kits
Cream kits
Cinnamon self & kits
Sepia & kits
Stone & kits (what is a stone?)

ALSO:
Different types of brindles
(FinnMouse lists fawn, agouti, black tan, black, dove, etc, brindles)

For the baby pictures, I need them to be anywhere from 3-5 days... just barely showing color or fully-furred. Preferably not marked, but solid colored (or a mixture in a litter).

Thanks in advance for anyone that helps!

Also, I won't be using photos for anything online; it's for personal use only. No one other than myself (or curious family) will see them.

Question: is Bone basically a black-eyed cream, only lighter in color? I noticed that the standards for some clubs refer to a cream as a bone, or vice-versa - while others label them as two entirely different colors.


----------

